# Aura vom Feuergarten (my absolute dream GSD)



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted a real update on this forum. About six months ago, I added another GSD to my life- Aura vom Feuergarten. She has been an absolute dream. She is being trained in IPO and I hope to trial the heck out of her in the coming years! She is everything I ever could have hoped for in a GSD. She has drive for days, yet settles beautifully in the house. She sleeps next to me every night. She is appropriately aloof with strangers, yet accepts friends and family in my home with ease. She is so biddable and easy to train. I love working this girl.

And now, PICTURES!









































































Thanks for looking! Also, if anyone else with a Feuergarten dog would like to share pictures on this thread, please do so!


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

Feuergarten dogs are gorgeous, love Carma.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!

Are all of those dogs yours as well? They are all beautiful and look like they get along very well.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Glaicer said:


> Feuergarten dogs are gorgeous, love Carma.


Yes they are! I'm lucky enough to see Carma work on a regular basis. She's the real deal.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful girl! Congratulations!
> 
> Are all of those dogs yours as well? They are all beautiful and look like they get along very well.


Thanks! I cannot even properly express how grateful I am to have this girl in my life.

The only dog from this set of pictures that is mine is Aura. The other dogs in the pictures are her dam and sire, some littermates, and some half siblings. They are all wonderful dogs!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She is beautiful! How old is she now?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Deb said:


> She is beautiful! How old is she now?


Thank you! She's 19 months. I'm more impressed with her every single day!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! She looks like a blast


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bramble said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! She looks like a blast


Thanks! She is SO much fun. I had no idea how much fun IPO could be until I started handling her.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GORGEOUS GIRL!!!!

So happy for you that you are having so much fun and an easy time with her! 

Good luck with IPO! 

Moms


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> GORGEOUS GIRL!!!!
> 
> So happy for you that you are having so much fun and an easy time with her!
> 
> ...


Thank you! After all we went through with Bash (who thoroughly loves his new friend Aura, by the way), it's nice to have a healthy, stable dog to work with!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so thankful for you for being her "person" and so excited to watch the two of you kick butt!

Also, these photos are making me SO SAD that we still have more months of winter...Bring back the sun and the grass!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> I am so thankful for you for being her "person" and so excited to watch the two of you kick butt!
> 
> Also, these photos are making me SO SAD that we still have more months of winter...Bring back the sun and the grass!


I can't wait for her to kick butt in an actaul trial! 

I'll never be able to thank you and Max enough for trusting me with this wonderful girl. She has truly changed my life for the better. I hope every single person that wants a GSD gets to experience this kind of bond with their own dog.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful girl! Congratulations!
> 
> Are all of those dogs yours as well? They are all beautiful and look like they get along very well.


One is mine. :grin2: I'm lucky, we live close enough that we can have occasional family socials.



GatorDog said:


> I am so thankful for you for being her "person" and *so excited to watch the two of you kick butt!*


Yes. Cheers to a wonderful 2017 for you and Aura, we will be cheering you on!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I am so thankful for you for being her "person" and so excited to watch the two of you kick butt!
> 
> Also, these photos are making me SO SAD that we still have more months of winter...Bring back the sun and the grass!


Are those your dogs? I've seen others from the kennel online before. Very nice dogs!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

What a beautiful pack! Glad your lovely girl is doing so well in her training!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> Are those your dogs? I've seen others from the kennel online before. Very nice dogs!


I own the dam and half brother, Burn, and I am the breeder of Ayla and Aura. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Gorgeous! Love the action shots especially. You have an impressive dog.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

@islanddog - thank you! I cannot take credit for the majority of the photos. A wonderful young friend is a whiz with the camera!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Body just like mom! I've always admired Carma, love her physical stats and have been curious of what she'd produce - do you have a current height and weight on Aura?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Body just like mom! I've always admired Carma, love her physical stats and have been curious of what she'd produce - do you have a current height and weight on Aura?


I don't have a current ATW height, though I'd guess about 22". She's 55 lbs right now. She's small (like Carma!) but built like a tank (like her sire, Gordon). One of her nicknames in my house is Muscles.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aura is a beauty for sure!! :wub: Great photos!! Have a blast with IPO!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Fodder said:


> Body just like mom! I've always admired Carma, love her physical stats and have been curious of what she'd produce - do you have a current height and weight on Aura?


Carma seems to produce smaller females like herself so far. Carrie here has Mishka, who is similar in size, and Amanda has Ayla, who is also small. We love our pocket girlies! ❤


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> Carma seems to produce smaller females like herself so far. Carrie here has Mishka, who is similar in size, and Amanda has Ayla, who is also small. We love our pocket girlies! ❤


Keep em comin!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Body just like mom! I've always admired Carma, love her physical stats and have been curious of what she'd produce - do you have a current height and weight on Aura?


Her sister is hovering around 50lbs at the moment. Quick as the wind, but thick as a brick.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

kelbonc said:


> Aura is a beauty for sure!! :wub: Great photos!! Have a blast with IPO!!


Thank you!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

WIBackpacker said:


> Her sister is hovering around 50lbs at the moment. Quick as the wind, but thick as a brick.


I still can't get over how grown up Ayla looks now!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! She looks great! Nice bunch! Well done!


BSM


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Perfect girlie, I'm so so happy for everyone involved :wub: We'll have to come visit again when Trash is all grown up!

And yeah, Trash is estimated to top out at 49 lbs LOL Literally a coyote baby and I'm kinda digging it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Rei said:


> Perfect girlie, I'm so so happy for everyone involved :wub: We'll have to come visit again when Trash is all grown up!
> 
> And yeah, Trash is estimated to top out at 49 lbs LOL Literally a coyote baby and I'm kinda digging it!


I was wondering what her weight was! Lol. Her legs are deceiving ?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

RZZNSTR said:


> Congrats! She looks great! Nice bunch! Well done!
> 
> 
> BSM


Thank you!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Rei said:


> Perfect girlie, I'm so so happy for everyone involved :wub: We'll have to come visit again when Trash is all grown up!
> 
> And yeah, Trash is estimated to top out at 49 lbs LOL Literally a coyote baby and I'm kinda digging it!


TRASH! She looks great! Family reunion. Needs to happen.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

GatorDog said:


> I was wondering what her weight was! Lol. Her legs are deceiving ��


She is 76% legs probably. We got a few more lbs on her with the 30/20 food (doing great on it!) but even then she's about 45 lbs soaking wet LOL 

WHERE'S MY 75 LB BITCH?!? (kidding, I love toting smol coyote baby around and with the way she vaults off of me, thank effing god for her size)

I'll have new photos for you this weekend, will put her next to me for comparison! But yeah if you remember this picture, you can kinda see where she is relative to my knees and I'm 5' 7"












GypsyGhost said:


> TRASH! She looks great! Family reunion. Needs to happen.


Oh yeah, I'd love to!! Would be cool to get all the wild children together and wrangle them for group photos. They're the best looking perfect family <3


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Rei said:


> She is 76% legs probably. We got a few more lbs on her with the 30/20 food (doing great on it!) but even then she's about 45 lbs soaking wet LOL
> 
> WHERE'S MY 75 LB BITCH?!? (kidding, I love toting smol coyote baby around and with the way she vaults off of me, thank effing god for her size)
> 
> ...




She's really nice looking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

